# Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster



## Fischi´fischson (3. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
  ich würde gerne nächstes Wochenende für einen Tag (Samstag 12.03. ?!) zu unseren lieben Nachbarn ins Raubfischparadise Holland fahren! (zum Zielgebiet von Münster aus sind es ca. 2 Std. fahrt)
Zu beangelndes Gewässer Polder/grachten!

  Da ich wegen meiner Freundin nach Münster gezogen bin, hier aber noch keine Angelkontakte habe und ungern allein fahren möchte, wollte ich mal hören ob bei jemand Interesse besteht mitzukommen?
  Auto ist vorhanden (Diesel)
  Warum möchte ich nicht allein fahren? 
  1.Man kann sich unterhalten/austauschen was die Fahrt nicht so langweilig macht..
  2.Man kann sich beim landen der Fische helfen (hoffentlich) ^^..
  3.Man kann sich die Spritkosten teilen.. ca. 20-25€ pro Person 
  4.Usw…
  Zu mir: (steht zwar im Profil)
  Ich bin 28 Jahre, freundlich, gut erzogen J , habe Humor arbeite als Kaufmann in der Stahlbranche, fahre gerne Motorrad, gehe gerne Angeln, lese, spiele Dart usw, ..
  Bei Interesse einfach mal schreiben, evtl. ne Kleinigkeit zu euch und dann Klappt der Rest (Hechte fangen, bestimmt auch)
  Vispass sollte natürlich vorhanden sein, ggf. kann man den noch falls nötig Vorort kaufen!
  Ich wollte nur eine Person mitnehmen, da in meinem Ibiza Cupra mit Angelzeug usw. nicht viel Platz bleibt, hinter meinem Sitz sowieso nicht, da ich fast 2 Meter klein bin!
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Henning


----------



## sugi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

.......Hechte haben in Holland ab dem 1.März Schonzeit .......
    LG Sugi


----------



## Fischi´fischson (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



sugi schrieb:


> .......Hechte haben in Holland ab dem 1.März Schonzeit .......
> LG Sugi



es besteht erst ab April Angelverbot mir Kunstködern, Köderfisch etc.?


----------



## Fischi´fischson (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Sperrzeit Ködersorten
In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht mit Wurm oder Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm angeln. Für das IJsselmeer gilt dieses Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 30. Juni eines jeden Jahres.

Schonzeiten
Für einige Fischarten besteht eine Schonzeit. Fangen Sie einen derartigen Fisch in dieser Periode, so müssen Sie ihn sehr sorgfältig behandeln und ihn sofort lebend und unverletzt in das Gewässer, wo Sie ihn gefangen haben, zurücksetzen. 
Fischart: Schonzeit:
- Hecht 1. März bis 1. Juli 


 Da die Holländer sehr um das Wohlergehen Ihres Hechtbestandes besorgt sind (zu Recht) gehe ich davon aus, das dass fischen auf Hecht bis 1 April kein Problem darstellt. Da sonst das Angeln mit Kunstködern/Köderfisch ab dem 1 März nicht mehr erlaubt wäre!


----------



## sugi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Hallo !
Man kann in Holland auch sehr Gut Zander und große Barsche fangen und die bis zum 31 .3 .
Ich glaub nicht das man es unbedingt mit großen Wobblern ,Gufi`s versuchen sollte:Schonzeit soll das bleiben was der Name schon sagt ....
#h Sugi


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Fischi´fischson schrieb:


> Da die Holländer sehr um das Wohlergehen Ihres Hechtbestandes besorgt sind (zu Recht) gehe ich davon aus, das dass fischen auf Hecht bis 1 April kein Problem darstellt. !



Hi,
sorry , der Hecht hat ab 1. März Schonzeit und du willst gezielt auf Hecht angeln #q#q#q#q
Solche Angler können wir in Holland nicht gebrauchen , die werfen nur ein schlechtes licht auf anständige deutsche Angler die hier in NL ihrem Hobby nachgehen.
Und was du glaubst interessiert hier niemanden , hier hat man sich an Gesetze zu halten , genau wie in Deutschland auch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fischi´fischson (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry , der Hecht hat ab 1. März Schonzeit und du willst gezielt auf Hecht angeln #q#q#q#q
> Solche Angler können wir in Holland nicht gebrauchen , die werfen nur ein schlechtes licht auf anständige deutsche Angler die hier in NL ihrem Hobby nachgehen.
> Und was du glaubst interessiert hier niemanden , hier hat man sich an Gesetze zu halten , genau wie in Deutschland auch.
> Gruß Udo



Halt mal den Ball flach? Du tuhst ja gerade so als wenn ich Öl ins Wasser kippen würde, kein catch and release betreiben würde, meinen Angelplatz vermüllt hinterlassen würde und dazu noch auf Wasservögel mit der Fletsche schieße?
Das GESETZ so wie du es formulierst besagt SCHONZEIT, nicht DU DARFST DEN FISCH NICHT BEANGELN ZEIT, DEN DAS DARF MAN ERST AB DEM 1 APRIL NICHT MEHR!

Hier geht es nicht um glauben, denn das kannst du in der Kirche, sondern darum was erlaubt ist und was nicht! UND ES IST ERLAUBT DEN FISCH ZU BEANGELN! ES BESTEHT KEIN VERBOT!
UND DAS BESTE DARAN IST, TAUSENDE VON HOLLÄNDERN MACHEN DAS GLEICHE, ABER ICH BIN DER SCHLIMME DEUTSCHE, der vom Udo zurecht gewiesen werden muss?


----------



## Martinez (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Uli Beyer ist zur Zeit auch in Holland unterwegs... Ist jedem selbst überlassen, ab dem 1. April wäre es für mich, meiner Meinung nach, NICHT akzeptabel.


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Hi,
wer bewusst und vorsätzlich einen Fisch in der Schonzeit beangelt und diesen beswusst beim Laichgeschäft stört der hat das Wort Angler nicht verdient.
Wie blöde muss man sein wenn man vorsätzlich laichende Fische beangelt.
Zudem angeln die Niederländer jetzt nicht mehr auf Hecht , möchte mal wissen wie du auf solch einen Schwachsinn kommst.


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Martinez schrieb:


> Uli Beyer ist zur Zeit auch in Holland unterwegs... Ist jedem selbst überlassen, ab dem 1. April wäre es für mich, meiner Meinung nach, NICHT akzeptabel.



Der angelt jetzt aber mit Sicherheit nicht auf Hecht 
Oder willst du hier behaupten das Uli Beyer während der Hechtschonzeit auf Hecht angelt ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fischi´fischson (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer bewusst und vorsätzlich einen Fisch in der Schonzeit beangelt und diesen beswusst beim Laichgeschäft stört der hat das Wort Angler nicht verdient.
> Wie blöde muss man sein wenn man vorsätzlich laichende Fische beangelt.
> Zudem angeln die Niederländer jetzt nicht mehr auf Hecht , möchte mal wissen wie du auf solch einen Schwachsinn kommst.




gerade war es noch gesetz und verboten, jetzt ist man einfach nur noch blöd!
ich dachte du kommst aus holland, fahr mal am wochenende z.b. in die ecke veluwemeer, dort sind die holländischen angler anscheinend ganz anders drauf als bei dir weil dort wird auf hecht geangelt!


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Fischi´fischson schrieb:


> ich dachte du kommst aus holland, fahr mal am wochenende z.b. in die ecke veluwemeer, dort sind die holländischen angler anscheinend ganz anders drauf!



Hi,
ich muss nicht am Wochenende fahren , ich bin fast jeden Tag am oder mit dem Boot auf dem Wasser.
Und nochmal nein , die Niederländer lassen den Hechten ihre Zeit zum laichen und beangeln diese während dessen nicht.

Die , die jetzt noch gezielt auf Hecht angeln die angeln auch während des Kunstköderverbots weiter auf Raubfisch .
Die reißen auch Fische und packen alles in Tüten was sie fangen , unabhängig davon was sie entnehmen dürfen oder nicht.
Das sollte doch jeder begreifen , ein Fisch der seinem Laichgeschäft nachgeht benötigt dazu seine Ruhe und möchte zwischendurch nicht am Haken landen .
Aber es gibt immer einige uneinsichtige denen es egal ist , das sind eben Egoisten , die gab es immer und die wird es auch immer geben.


----------



## theundertaker (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

@Fischifischson: Ich muss Udo leider Recht geben...der Hecht betreibt sein Laichgeschäft und sollte von >>Anglern<< auch als Lebewesen behandelt werden. Nicht dass du denkst, ich bin zimperlich, aber das bewusste Angeln auf Hecht ist nicht das Wahre. Ich angel auch gerne auf Hecht, aber ich werde das auch unterlassen...mit kleinen Kunstködern vielleicht Zandern oder Barschen nachzustellen wird dir keiner madig machen....

Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt dafür, dass man die Sperrzeit für die Köder einen Monat verlängert und zwar genau um den Monat März...dann ist wenigstens halbwegs Ruhe...sich mit nem Döschen Maden o. Ä. ans Wasser zu setzen kann auch mal Spaß machen. Probiers mal aus...

Aber jetzt streitet einfach nicht weiter, das hat keinen Sinn hier....es muss wirklich jeder selber entscheiden, wie er mit Tieren umgehen möchte....die Köder sind noch offen und dürfen nun mal benutzt werden (was ich schade finde)...

Trotzdem euch beiden weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Angeln!

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Fischi´fischson (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Fischifischson: Ich muss Udo leider Recht geben...der Hecht betreibt sein Laichgeschäft und sollte von >>Anglern<< auch als Lebewesen behandelt werden. Nicht dass du denkst, ich bin zimperlich, aber das bewusste Angeln auf Hecht ist nicht das Wahre. Ich angel auch gerne auf Hecht, aber ich werde das auch unterlassen...mit kleinen Kunstködern vielleicht Zandern oder Barschen nachzustellen wird dir keiner madig machen....
> 
> Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt dafür, dass man die Sperrzeit für die Köder einen Monat verlängert und zwar genau um den Monat März...dann ist wenigstens halbwegs Ruhe...sich mit nem Döschen Maden o. Ä. ans Wasser zu setzen kann auch mal Spaß machen. Probiers mal aus...
> 
> ...




  @Thomas
  genau das ist es auch was mich stuzig macht! 
  warum darf man mit hechtködern bis april angeln, wenn der hecht ab märz nicht mehr beangelt werden soll?
 für mich wiederspricht sich das und zeigt mir dass hier doch ein hintertürchen für die angler offen gelassen wird. ansonsten würde das verbot doch auf den 1 märz datiert werden!? es ist ja nicht so als hätten die, die die ^^ gesetzte machen keine ahnung!

  wie dem auch sei, ich verstehe das der fisch seine ruhe benötigt.. auch wenn sich das ganze wie gesagt wiederspricht!

 ich bin dieses jahr nicht einmal zum hecht angeln gekommen und wäre nächstes weekend gerne gefahren.. 
 werde dann wohl in hollandischen häfen auf barsch via dropshot angeln..

 danke für eure meinungen und pn´s.. außer udo, der nicht hätte unsympatischer auftreten können #h


----------



## marcs (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Fischi´fischson schrieb:


> @Thomas
> genau das ist es auch was mich stuzig macht!
> warum darf man mit hechtködern bis april angeln, wenn der hecht ab märz nicht mehr beangelt werden soll?
> für mich wiederspricht sich das und zeigt mir dass hier doch ein hintertürchen für die angler offen gelassen wird. ansonsten würde das verbot doch auf den 1 märz datiert werden!? es ist ja nicht so als hätten die, die die ^^ gesetzte machen keine ahnung!
> ...


 
Hallo,
versuch doch mal die Angelegenheit aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten:
Es wird im März den Anglern die Möglichkeit gegeben mit Kunstködern Barschen und Zandern nachzustellen ohne Sie gesetzlich zu reglementieren.
Ich persönlich bin sehr wohl in der Lage selbstständig zu denken und nur weil es erlaubt ist mit entsprechenden Ködern Hechte zu beangeln, muss ich dies nicht. Da der Hecht in dieser Zeit eben im Laichgeschäft ist. Die von dir dargestellte Mentalität wird über kurz oder lang dazu führen, dass auch diese selbstständige Entscheidung wohl doch gesetzlich geregelt werden muss, was ich persönlich sehr schade finden würde.

Marc


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Fischi´fischson schrieb:


> danke für eure meinungen und pn´s.. außer udo, der nicht hätte unsympatischer auftreten können #h



Hi,
du bist doch der der andere Angler dazu aufruft während der Hechtschonzeit mit dir auf Hecht zu angeln , da frage ich mich wer unsympatischer auftritt :q
Nee , sorry , das ist nicht nur unsympatisch das ist schon ziemlich blöde , ich sagte ja schon , auf solche Angler können wir hier in NL gerne verzichten.


----------



## Tim78 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

@Udo561
Ne der angelt wie wir alle nur auf Zander,
Ist aber auch echt ne wacklige Reglung ich kann nur schwer beeinfußen welcher unserer Räuber meinen Shad attakiert.
Klar tiefe Löcher ,kleine Köder,trübes Wasser und trotzdem nimmt es jeder in kauf auch einen Hecht statt n en Barsch als Beifang zu haben .
Also ich könnte da nicht mit einem ruhigen Gewissen den bekannten ersten Stein werfen auch wenn ich als Vertikalangler kaum geziehlt auf Hechte fischen würde.
Gruß Tim


----------



## Raziel (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Hallo
ich finde man sollte sich an die Schonzeiten halten egal in welchem Land.
Tolle Raubfischgewässer wie in NL gibt es halt nur durch Regeln, Schonzeiten und Anglern die sich daran halten.


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @Udo561
> Ne der angelt wie wir alle nur auf Zander,
> Gruß Tim



Hi Tim ,
wenn es so wäre würde ich ja meinen Segen geben :q
Na ja , dazu möchte er in Poldern angeln , da wimmelt es ja nur so von Zandern , Hechte gibts da ja keine.
Aber er will ja gezielt auf Hecht während der Schonzeit angeln und das kann man einfach nicht für gut heissen.
Zudem sucht er noch andere Angler die gemeinsam mit ihm während der Schonzeit auf Hecht angeln , doppelt schlimm , Bandenbildung am Wasser in Zusammenhang mit einer Straftat :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Na ja mit den Schonzeiten ist es ja auch ne super Sache .
Ich wohne in NRW wo der Zander und der Hecht momentan noch gesperrt sind also fahr ich nach Holland zum geziehlten(so gut es geht) Zander fischen.
In Niedersachsen hingegen gelten wieder andere Schonzeiten also ist der Zander im großen und ganzen für mich nur 4 Wochen gesperrt.
Zwischen meinen Angelstellen liegen zum Teil mal gerade 20Km Luftline welche Schonzeit wäre denn Eures ermesens die Richtige und wäre es Sinnvoll ein generelles kunstköder verbot einzuführen ? 
Ich denke jeder Angler sollte da für sich eine Sinnvolle Endscheidung Treffen .
Fakt ist aber sich in der Schonzeit wenn der Hecht gesperrt ist zum Hechtfischen zu verabreden ist ne Sauerei .Na, ich HOFFE ja mal das die Holländischen Fischerei aufseher oder die Polizei, die Hecht und die Zanderköder genau so gut unterscheiden können wie so manch ein Profi-fischer.Mit ein wenig Glück trifft es ja mal die RICHTIGEN mit voller Härte auf das es Teuer wird.


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber sich in der Schonzeit wenn der Hecht gesperrt ist zum Hechtfischen zu verabreden ist ne Sauerei .Na, ich HOFFE ja mal das die Holländischen Fischerei aufseher oder die Polizei, die Hecht und die Zanderköder genau so gut unterscheiden können wie so manch ein Profi-fischer.



Hi Tim ,
ich kenne hier nicht so viele verschiedene Fischerreiaufseher , aber der , der hier bei mir die beiden Seen und den Maasabschnitt kontroliert der kennt sich sehr gut aus da er selber Angler ist.

Was die Schonzeiten betrifft , na ja , ich mache die Gesetze nicht , aber wenn ich entscheiden könnte/dürfte dann würde die Kunstködersperre ab 1. März in Kraft treten , so das die jetzt laichenden Hechte auch vernünftig geschützt sind .
Je nach Wassertemperatur laichen hier die Zander ja auch schon Mitte/Ende März .
Letztes Jahr hatten wir hier um den 20. März schon 12 Grad Wassertemperatur , sollte zum ablaichen bei den Zandern ausreichen.
Somit greift das Kunstköderverbot zum 1. April leider zu spät.
Gruß Udo


----------



## flasha (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

@tim: Zander ist erst ab dem 01.04 gesperrt.


----------



## Fischi´fischson (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

------------------------------------------------------------
@fischi´fischson
Zitat von *Udo561* 
Hi,
wie man dir im Hollandthread schon geantwortet hat die Hechtschonzeit am 1. März begonnen.
Und deine Begründung das man ja auch auf Zander oder Barsch angeln könnte ist doch nur eine Alibiausrede.

 					Zitat von *Tim78* 
 				@Udo561
Ne der angelt wie wir alle nur auf Zander,

Zitat von *Udo561
*Hi Tim ,
wenn es so wäre würde ich ja meinen Segen geben :q
------------------------------------------------------------
Bei mir behauptest du es sei eine Alibiausrede wenn man auf Zander oder Barsch angelt (obwohl der Beitrag noch nicht einmal von mir ist), aber Tim gibst du deinen Segen.. 
------------------------------------------------------------
*Einer von vielen Punkten die ich hier zitieren könnte!
**Dreh es ruhig so wie es dir gerade passt, **mehr muss ich zu dir nicht mehr sagen..** 
|rolleyes
*


----------



## Bluna74 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Fischi´fischson schrieb:


> *mehr muss ich zu dir nicht mehr sagen..*



aber das der hecht ab 1. märz schonzeit hat, daran solltest du eventuell mal "denken"...?! ist natürlich schei..., wenn man seitens des forums auf die mütze gehau`n kriegt, aber hier haben andere leute nunmal recht und damit solltest auch du dich abfinden...! #d


----------



## Fischi´fischson (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Bluna74 schrieb:


> aber das der hecht ab 1. märz schonzeit hat, daran solltest du eventuell mal "denken"...?! ist natürlich schei..., wenn man seitens des forums auf die mütze gehau`n kriegt, aber hier haben andere leute nunmal recht und damit solltest auch du dich abfinden...! #d



ich gehe davon aus das du nicht den ganzen thread gelesen hast, sonst wüsstest du dass ich das schon längst getan habe.. geht hier aber lustiger weise völlig unter.. aber nur zu


----------



## Bluna74 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Fischi´fischson schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus das du nicht den ganzen thread gelesen hast



doch, habe ich, jeden beitrag...!

es geht aber nunmal um die schonzeit und nicht um
*wieverteidigeichmichgegenverbalattackenaufmeineperson*...!

so, und nun schluss mit attacke hin, attacke her..., auch der letzte hat`s begriffen und ENDE... |uhoh:

in diesem sinne...

gruss
Bluna mit der aberkannten 74


----------



## speedcore84 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Warum lässt man den Hechtdamen nicht die Zeit,ihre Kinder stressfrei zur Welt zu bringen???? Eine schwangere Frau lässt man schließlich auch in Ruhe.|evil:


----------



## Boiliewerfer (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Nur mal so als Tip:  Jetzt bald beginnt die campingsaison, wie immer in der Schonzeit ..

Das ist auch der Zeitpunkt, wo die Niederländischen Behörden mit der aktion Maas beginnen 

Dann sind zu allen Tageszeiten (Nachts auch)Kontrolleure und Polizeibeamte zu Land und auf dem Wasser unterwegs um Lernresistente Angler zu finden . 
Das ist nämlich die Zeit, in der viele Urlauber ans Wasser gehen zum Angeln, da die Schwimmtemperaturen noch suboptimal sind. Oft die Papi´s mit ihren Kids und dem typichen 15cm Neongufi , die dann am Ufer langkrakseln und jedes überhängende Gebüsch mit diesen schmücken. 
Das flache Angeln mit Stahlvorfach und Gufi, KANN<  da schon etwas Geld kosten 

Gerade wenn die Köder in Deutschland nichtmehr genutzt werden dürfen, fahren einige nach Holland um schwarz Hechte zu beangeln...leider leider...
Achso:>Fische haben keine Kalender |rolleyes
Fazit ist, die wissen nicht das der Köder für jemand anderen gebucht ist ..also bitte lass es auch #6

tight lines und viel Spass beim Feedern


----------



## Pikesniper (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Der Aufruf ist so nicht in Ordnung,eure Reaktionen zum Teil aber auch nicht.
@Udo schau mal in Roofvisforum.nl unter Vangstmeldingen.
Dann siehst du was deine Holländer im Moment beangeln.
An deinen Äusserungen erkennt man wirklich Gleich deine Kompetenz und Erfahrung.
Auch weisst du genau wer in NL erwünscht ist und wer nicht,denn du wohnst ja schliesslich dort.
Aber deine Person ist mir sowieso schon als besonders Weise und Allwissend ,vorallem in deiner eigenen Welt, aufgefallen.
Ich wünsche dir persönlich weiterhin viel spass mit dir! 

zu Thema:
Wir fischen seit 20 Jahren gezielt auf Hecht in NL,und ich kann euch versichern das im Moment noch von keinem meiner Niederländischen Kollegen ,Laichaktivität beobachtet wurde.
Das kann sich jedoch schnell änder,bedingt unter anderen durch das bestehende sonnige/offene Wetter.
Denn bekannt ist das weniger die Wassertemperatur,als vielmehr die Dauer der Tageslichteinstrahlung den Hechten als "Kalender" dient.
Jedoch ist der Zeitpunkt fast in jedem Gewässer,auch von Jahr zu Jahr sehr individuell.
Angeln heisst auch Verantwortung gegen über der Kreatur/Natur.
Diese Verantwortung liegt in unseren Händen in dem Moment wo wir sie auch übernehmen.
Im Klartext heisst das,wer sich in der Lage fühlt zu beurteilen, wann in dem Gewässer in dem er angeln möchte das Laichgeschäft beginnt der kann dem auch bis dahin nachgehen wenn er damit nicht gegen Gesetze bezüglich des
einsatzes von Ködern oder Angelmethoden verstösst.
Wer dies nicht zu beurteilen vermag,der sollte es besser auch lassen.
Oder schlagen hier z.B tatsächlich alle ihre in Deutschland gefangenen Fische tot?! (lt.Tierschutzgesetz)v.s Gesetze

Wissen,Vernunft,Verantwortung und daraus resulierendes Handeln sind nicht nur in Holland gern gesehen.


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Pikesniper schrieb:


> An deinen Äusserungen erkennt man wirklich Gleich deine Kompetenz und Erfahrung.
> Auch weisst du genau wer in NL erwünscht ist und wer nicht,denn du wohnst ja schliesslich dort.



Hi,
Danke für die Blumen :q
Ja , ich nehme mir raus beurteilen zu können ob ein deutscher Gastangler der während der Hechtschonzeit in NL dazu aufruft mit ihm gemeinsam auf Hechte zu angeln erwünscht ist oder nicht.
Wie erwünscht sind in Deutschland denn ausländische Mitbürger die während der Schonzeit dazu aufrufen auf Raubfische zu angeln ?
Die sind in Deutschland sicher willkommen und werden gerne gesehen oder wie  ????


----------



## Tim78 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Kommt bleibt Sachlich .Udo ist bestimmt nicht Unwissend auf seinem Gebiet und ich finde es gut das er gerne sein Wissen über die Niederlande weitergibt.
Pikesniper hat ja auch nicht unrecht und was das Leichverhalten und den inneren Kalender angeht(zumindest beim Hecht) muß ich ehrlich sagen gehört da schon ein wenig mehr als nur Grundwissen zu.
Aber alles an Wissen nützt nichts wenn es sich hier geziehlt über eine ausgeschriebene Schonzeit handelt. Da hat sich auch jemand nen Kopf drüber gemacht und ob er recht hat oder nicht es herrscht SCHONZEIT in den Niederlanden also ist das Geziehlte befischen von Hechten VERBOTEN was gibt es denn da zu DISKUTIEREN ?Und wenn man sich dann auch noch dazu verabredet gebe ich Udo recht das ist ne Strafftat und sollte eigendlich schon von Seiten der Admins und Mod`s nicht gedultet werden.


----------



## Fischi´fischson (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Eigentlich wollte ich dazu ja nichts mehr schreiben..
  Aber irgendwie bin ich der Meinung dass hier aus ner Mücke ein Elefant gemacht wird, vor allen Dingen von Udo und Tim neigt auch dazu.
  Ein Aufruf ist völlig überspitzt dargestellt, man ruft zu einer Demo oder sonstigen Massenveranstaltungen auf. Ich habe lediglich gefragt ob ein Angler mit mir mitfahren möchte UND DAS WICHTIGSTE, ICH HABE ES SCHON LÄNGST WIEDERRUFEN!!!!!!
    Des Weiteren gehst  du Udo, kein Stück auf Kritik ein, die an deinen Äußerungen wie z.B. das die Holländer selber noch auf Hecht angeln gemacht wird. Außer z.B. wo hast du den Schwachsinn denn her! Tolle Argumentation!

  Nun zu Tim, 
  Zitat Tim:
  „es herrscht SCHONZEIT in den Niederlanden also ist das Geziehlte befischen von Hechten VERBOTEN
  das ist ne Strafftat“
  Zitat „GESETZLICHE FISCHEREIREGELN FÜR BINNENGEWÄSSER Holland“
    Für einige Fischarten besteht eine Schonzeit. Fangen Sie einen derartigen Fisch in dieser Periode, so müssen Sie ihn sehr sorgfältig behandeln und ihn sofort lebend und unverletzt in das Gewässer, wo Sie ihn gefangen haben, zurücksetzen.

  Ich kann nirgendwo den Satz oder Paragraphen finden das es verboten ist. Das man ins Gefängnis kommt oder eine Strafe zahlen muss, komisch oder?
  Selbst wenn sich das ja allen Anschein nach von selbst erklärt (das man während der Schonzeit nicht auf Hecht ageln sollte, da sind wir uns nun denke ich alle einig). Steht es hier.. ...sportvisserijnederland.nl
  ..Nirgendwo schwarz auf weiß geschrieben das es vor dem 1. April verboten ist!!!


          -Ich hoffe die verlinkung funzt-
So hier noch ein paar Fotos (Fangmeldungen aus Holland Monat März (Schonzeit), von Udo´s Landsleuten die nicht mehr auf Hechte angeln! Wie Sie sich freuen über den ärgerlichen Beifang. Auf dem 3ten Foto sieht man den Weltbekannten Zanderwobbler, mist hat ein Hecht drauf gebissen! 

Lächerlich..







http://img34.*ih.us/img34/2982/0203111.jpg


----------



## pk0312 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Ohne mich einmischen zu wollen muss ich dazu mal sagen das ich gestern alle drei raubfische gefangen habe beim Vertikalangeln auf Zander und kann euch sagen das Barsche voll Laich sind Zander ebenfalls und der Hecht auch. Und ihr findet es schonender prall mit Laich gefüllte Barsche und Zander aus tiefen Löchern um die 16 m hochzupumpen als in 2m tiefen poldern hechten nachzustellen? 

Ironie!!!!!??????


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es das Beste die Schonzeit für alle Raubfische am 1. März beginnen zu lassen,da hätten wir nicht solche Diskusionen.
Aber da ist der Holländische Gesetzgeber dafür verantwortlich.
Es ist alles dazu gesagt wurden.Also lasst uns diesen Tröt schließen bevor hier noch jemand ne Verwarnung bekommt weil einige Postings hier schon sehr persönlich waren.
Dann noch Petri an alle.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Seit 20 Jahren Angler in den niederlanden und Du erkennst keine Laichaktivität ?

Tut mir sehr Leid und ich möchte dir gegeüber auch nicht Persönlich werden aber das sollte dir zu denken geben.Gerade du mit einer solchen Erfahrung müsstest es etwas besser wissen..
Das auch in den Niederlanden Angler rumlaufen und in der Schonzeit dem geschützen Fisch nachstellen, is wohl klar.Auch dort gibt es halt einige die sich nicht mit Regeln anfreunden können und über Gesetze hinwegsehen...

Zu Udo : Das ist einer der wenigen Leute, die wehement hinter den Fischereiregeln stehen und diese auch Kundtun.
Ganz-genau-so, sehe ich das auch !! Ich nehme mir auch raus, den Leuten am Ufer zu erklären, wenn die Regeln missachten...

Hier in der Ecke arbeiten wir mit den Behörden gar zusammen, um Vermüllung oder illegale Befischung zu minimieren, da es hier im Grenzgebiet ne Zeit lang drunter und drüber ging...
Wenn jemand in der Schonzeit einen Hechtfang-Post einstellt, muss er damit rechnen, nen blöden Spruch zu bekommen. ( nett gemeint)
Das diese Diskussion etwas ausartet, war mir auch schon klar..Mods halten sich hier wohl auch raus, bis es passiert ist.(Augenzwinker < )


Udo ist von 7 Tagen, 7 auf, oder am Wasser.. wenn er nicht Angelt, beobachtet er was so los ist und hat eine enorm gute Einstellung.Wenn hier die meisten auf der Couch liegen und das Mistwetter bestaunen, sitzen andere draussen 

Eins ist auch Garantiert: Wenn ich 150 Nächte im Jahr und bestimmt 200 Tage am Wasser bin, sieht man oft Dinge die einem das Herz brechen...

Ich lese in einigen Foren nur mit und oft sind die grössten Angler nur 5 mal im Jahr am Wasser und verwirren dort die Anfänger 
Dann kann auch wie Dieter Bohlen es so schön sagt ..

..mal Deutlich werden :q

p.s. alles mir grossem Grinsen geschrieben, viel Erfolg 2011 #h


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



pk0312 schrieb:


> und kann euch sagen das Barsche voll Laich sind Zander ebenfalls und der Hecht auch.



Hi,
ja , ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet , hier bei mir kann man die Hechte im Flachwasser beim Laichgeschäft beobachten.
Die Zander zieht es auch schon ins Hafenbecken zum laichen.  Man muss am Wasser nur mal ein wenig die Augen offen halten dann kann man so etwas beobachten und benötigt keinen Kalender.
Gruß Udo


----------



## pk0312 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

für mich wars auf jedenfall der lezte trip in die Nl vor der schonzeit ist einfach zu schade solche Laichtiere zu verangeln


----------



## theundertaker (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Seid nicht so verärgert hier...es wurden wirklich alle Standpunkte in diesem Thread vertreten...dass hierbei natürlich wieder "zweierlei" Angler aufeinander prallen war abzusehen...

Dennoch darf ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass das Angeln mit Kunstködern momentan nicht verboten ist...das heißt, es ist gesetzlich erlaubt und es darf auch die ganze Palette ausgepackt werden...wer will denn beurteilen, mit welchem Köder ich "meine dicken Zander" im Jahr fange....das kann wohl jedes große "Holzstück" oder "Plastikstück" sein...

Dass ich persönlich bzw. die meisten anderen hier dies nicht ausnutzen wollen, damit die Hechte nicht gestört werden, ist wieder in einem anderen Buch geschrieben...

Wie schon erwähnt werde ich demnächst einfach meine Angeln umbasteln und zack....gehts eben mit nem Päckchen Maden ans Wasser....da kann man doch auch mal schön am Wasser chillen und die kommende Sonne genießen...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst mal am Wasser beim Stippen oder Feedern....wäre doch mal ne Maßnahme....

Und jetzt noch n kleiner Appell: Gönnt den Räubern ihre Ruhe, dann haben wir demnächst vielleicht mal wieder ein bis zwei Fische mehr am Haken .

Viele liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## zanderzone (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

So viel zum Thema, die Holländer angeln nicht mehr auf Hecht!!

Einfach mal runter scrollen!!

http://www.totalfishing.nl/vangstmelding,12,11710.html


----------



## Skorpio (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Habe jetzt ebenfalls mal rein aus Interesse ein paar Telefonate mit recht bekannten holländischen Anglern und Angelläden geführt und habe immer die selbe Antwort erhalten. 

1. Schonzeit für Hecht ab 1. März (war klar)
2. Es darf weiterhin bis zum 31 März mit großen Ködern geschleppt und geworfen werden, so steht ja auch im schlauen Büchlein.
3. Fängt man im März einen Hecht, hat man ihn schonend zurück zu setzten, darf ihn in KEINEM Fall mitnehmen.
4. Ab dem 31 März nur noch kleine Köder erlaubt, steht auch im Heft. Kommt somit einem Fangverbot gleich.

Fakt ist, das man noch fangen darf und es eine rein moralische Frage ist ob man es macht oder nicht, nix ist mit Straftat oder sonstigem Unsinn...

Somit würde ich sagen, das hier mal niemand auf den anderen verbal einprügeln sollte, denn sonst melden sich evtl. andere "moralische Instanzen" wie Peta zu Wort und spätestens dann sitzen wir Angler doch wieder alle in einem Boot, denn in deren Augen ist hier kein User besser oder schlechter... #t

Eine gute Woche noch...

Gruß Michael
*C&R*


----------



## zanderzone (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Danke!! Und Amen!!! ;-)


----------



## Pikesniper (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*

Endlich ein erlösender Beitrag,der von Verstand zeugt.
Danke dafür!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wer fährt mit? Holland - Hecht nächsten Samstag, abfahrt Münster*



Fischi´fischson schrieb:


> -Ich hoffe die verlinkung funzt-
> So hier noch ein paar Fotos (Fangmeldungen aus Holland Monat März (Schonzeit), von Udo´s Landsleuten die nicht mehr auf Hechte angeln! Wie Sie sich freuen über den ärgerlichen Beifang. Auf dem 3ten Foto sieht man den Weltbekannten Zanderwobbler, mist hat ein Hecht drauf gebissen!
> 
> Lächerlich..
> ...



hi,

endlich mal wieder ein paar gute fangfotos aus holland...gabs schon lange nicht mehr, weil sich staendig verbal darueber gepruegelt wird, wegen c&r, festhalen des fischs auf dem bild, verraten von fangstellen oder was auch immer. gut dass diesmal das streitthema woanders liegt...kann man endlich wieder bilder gucken. ist schon komisch, aber wir ruhig-blut angler haben online schon n rad ab...oder wo gibts noch so viel stress wie in der theoretischen angelpraxis. schon witzig! man braucht nicht mal mehr n catch & release thema anschnibbeln. demnaechst werde ich sauer, wenn einer mit ner gelben power pro schnur bei westwind angelt - zu radikal, sach ich.

cheerio und ab ans wasser.
mike


----------

